# plea for some dwt excitement



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boring in here lately, bout the most exciting was that ****ty post from apla-junk-tech


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets bring Catd7 back for a week:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Joe ? Why do Mexicans refry there beans?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

moore said:


> Hey Joe ? Why do Mexicans refry there beans?


Because they never do anything right the first time!!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Joe - remember this guy (idiot) ?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Because they never do anything right the first time!!!!!


Bahaha!! That killed me!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------

